# Best fertilizer before the grass starts to grow



## 98rzvr6 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hey guys, I live in Michigan and our temps have not warm enough for the grass to start growing. I added a high nitrogen based Fertilizer a month before the last cut of the year and I was wondering, should I add something right now so that way it starts to grow faster and greener here soon? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope, leave it alone. Only will causes issues later on. Wait till after spring flush and then add some fertilizer.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

You might be interested in reading When should I fertilize my lawn during spring? from MSU.

In summary:


> A turfgrass fertilization guide from Pennsylvania State University states that high rates of nitrogen on the turf in early spring encourages excessive foliar growth, which uses up carbohydrate reserves meant for root development and disease resistance. Michigan State University Extension's Lawn Care Tip Sheet advises avoiding fertilization until May. This may be counter to the advertisements we hear on the television promoting combination products that fertilize the lawn early in spring and are also meant to control crabgrass.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If your soil test shows a need for P or K, now is a good time for those (after the ground thaws).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Bill Kreuser from UNL just released a similar post on avoiding nitrogen in the early spring.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

@g-man that was a good read


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Just wanted to mention that although established lawns really shouldn't have any fertilizer until after the spring growth flush is wearing off, there is one significant contrary situation -- a newly-established lawn which was seeded the prior fall. This "special case" is mentioned in the article that g-man referenced above: https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/03-28_SpringN.pdf

The specific paragraph from the article:


> *New turf stands:* Areas of turf that were established last fall likely need more nitrogen fertilization to build density before the summer. These areas should receive enough fertilizer to promote 100% cover before the summer annual weeds take over later in the year. Older turf stands will need less nitrogen in the spring to achieve acceptable color than stands established in the past couple years


Our front lawn of a KBG blend of Bewitched / Prosperity was seeded last August and will need additional fertilization to build density before summer. I haven't decided upon a specific schedule yet, am still a few weeks away from significant green-up here in New Hampshire, but will probably be making light weekly feedings, similar to the fall nitrogen blitz, of urea and Bay State Fertilizer (MA milorganite) to get that adolescent grass established and encourage vigorous spreading of the KBG.

Note that one does need to be careful with this approach, particularly in warm, humid climes, to balance grass establishment against the risk of fungal diseases in midsummer.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@ken-n-nancy

I am not sure I have heard anyone talk about spoon feeding both urea and organics. I Am not far from you and have often wondered about it.

Anything else you can share about what you do and the why behind it. I am interested in it. I put in a new section of lawn on one side of my house and then overseeded in fall. The new section could definitely thicken up after the winter.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

ive been at my current home for 5 years and the first 3 i was dropping monthly apps of Scotts 32-0-4 at 1lb N/k starting in late march. the past year i scaled it back some (started the N later in the year, ~.5lb N/k monthly) and the grass looked much worse. color was off, density was lacking, etc.

i know now since joining TLF that the consensus is i was dropping way too much N before, but I am/was really considering reverting back to my old N plan.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@@jha4aamu have you done a soil test?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> @@jha4aamu have you done a soil test?


my first soil test was summer of last year and no recommendations were given, other than continuing w/ the 32-0-4 I had been using the previous years.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> ive been at my current home for 5 years and the first 3 i was dropping monthly apps of Scotts 32-0-4 at 1lb N/k starting in late march. the past year i scaled it back some (started the N later in the year, ~.5lb N/k monthly) and the grass looked much worse. color was off, density was lacking, etc.
> 
> i know now since joining TLF that the consensus is i was dropping way too much N before, but I am/was really considering reverting back to my old N plan.


What was your fall N regimen over the last few years? Part of the science behind the lighter amounts of N in the spring is paired with heavy fall N apps (Fall Nitrogen Blitz) from the previous year. If you cut back your N in the spring, but hadn't applied enough N in the fall, could be the reason the turf was weaker in the spring.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > ive been at my current home for 5 years and the first 3 i was dropping monthly apps of Scotts 32-0-4 at 1lb N/k starting in late march. the past year i scaled it back some (started the N later in the year, ~.5lb N/k monthly) and the grass looked much worse. color was off, density was lacking, etc.
> ...


Prior to fall '18 I never did the fall N blitz. I usually stopped my N apps around the time most are starting their blitz. Hopefully that will be the difference this year


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > jha4aamu said:
> ...


I would suggest that you hold off on N, too see what the fall N blitz did for you. You won't be able to appropriately rate how the blitz is affecting spring performance, if you add N too soon. You might be surprised at the results. How much N were you able to get down in the fall?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > Chris LI said:
> ...


i did weekly apps of 2lb of AS for 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > jha4aamu said:
> ...


If my math is correct, you put down 1.68 to 2.1 lbs of N, which is a decent amount. You should have seen significant greenup/thickening in the fall, and hopefully will a decent amount this spring. I think you will notice better spring results this year, compared to the past. Please keep us posted. I couldn't find a lawn journal searching the cool season lawn journals with your profile name. If you start one (unless I missed it) you will be able to track your progress, and keep track of amounts and timing of fert/pest apps and various info.

0.21 x 2 lbs= 0.42 lbs N per app
0.42 x 4 apps= 1.68 lbs N total
0.42 x 5 apps= 2.1 lbs N total

Was one of those apps a winterizer app after topgrowth ceased?

This year I would aim to go a little heavier on the fall apps (a smidge more per app to be closer to 0.5 lbs N) and to try to squeeze 1-2 more apps, too increase your total to approach 3 lbs N total for the fall. A good reference point is roughly 1/3 total N in spring and 2/3 total N in the fall. If you do 1.5 lbs spring N and 3 lbs fall N, that will give you 4.5 lbs for the yearly total. That's a good baseline. You can adjust amounts to suit your budget, schedule, etc.

If anyone has a different opinion, please pipe up.


----------

